# big ol' wolf spider



## Wyjid (Mar 29, 2008)

he was quite cooperative i'm only about 4 inces away.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 29, 2008)

Great shot:thumbup:..look at those fangs!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2008)

Oooo, he's staring at you with his beady eyes. Several of them!

Nice details in the pic of this hairy little guy


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 29, 2008)

:shock::shock:

AHHHH!!!!!!!!!   


Dang, that's a BIIIG spider!!  

Ok, now that I've calmed down from the fright... just how big a spider is it exactly?  The reason I ask is because it looks an awful lot like a "dock spider" which is around 3-4 inches across... compared to the wolf spiders we get around here that are a mere 1-1.5 inches.

Gotta say that photo is great!  It looks just like he/she wants to jump off the screen at ya!! 

ttfn
CDL


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does look huge for a wolf spider,Nice details,Now lets see the sqashed version ! You did mash that monster rite ?lol


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 30, 2008)

On some level, not looking at the legs, that spider is actually kind of cute, and a little doofus looking...

Still don't want to find it on my bed in the middle of the night though...


----------



## dispic1 (Mar 30, 2008)

errrrgggghhhhh!! not the picture the spider. beady eyes and all 'orrible.

nice shot though


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 30, 2008)

That gives me the creeps. Nice detailed shot though! I am too wondering how big it was...


----------



## Renair (Mar 30, 2008)

Why did I look at this????  I frickin' hate spiders!!!!


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Renair said:


> Why did I look at this???? I frickin' hate spiders!!!!


lol i know me too i was an idiot:er:


----------



## plastii (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate spiders, but...I love the shot


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 31, 2008)

Well. it was just under 3 inches. no i did not squash it, i even held it briefly. ha! we have dock spiders here too but they are much more slender. this guy is a fat one.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful shot!   Love the DOF


----------

